# FYI: Safari 4 beta released



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Downloading it now to take it for a spin 

Apple - Safari - Introducing Safari 4 - See the web in a whole new way


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey this looks awesome  Apple pushing ahead as always 

Cover Flow in Safari --- sweet!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I've been using Safari 4 for months now.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Will this replace my currently installed Safari (3.2.1) or can I run them side by side?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It will replace it.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

It replaces it. You might be able to rename the current version to keep it from being overwritten.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I have been using the ADC release versions of Safari 4 since last August and have been impressed. I have not seen Coverflow before so that will be interesting.

I have noticed marginal speed improvements over v. 3.* but the biggest thing has been the fact that since August and v.4 I have not had to resort to Camino (or other Mozilla based browsers to deal with unruly sites like I often had to do with v.3.

Downloading the beta now....


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

darkscot said:


> It replaces it. You might be able to rename the current version to keep it from being overwritten.


There's an uninstaller, I assume this would put back the older version, like on previous alphas/betas..

Patrix.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Looks like there are a few warnings out on this one:

Download Apple Safari for Mac - Web browser adds coverflow history, faster loading and more. MacUpdate Mac Browsers Software Downloads

I think I'll wait this one out since I don't want to lose the use of 1Password.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*System requirements*

Note that this Beta is for OSX 10.4.11 *or* 10.5.6. That is not 'above' or 'between' or anything like that.... AND Security Update 2009-001



> Any Mac running Security Update 2009-001 and Mac OS X Leopard 10.5.6 or Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.11
> Mac with an Intel processor or a Power PC G5, G4, or G3 processor and built-in FireWire®
> 256MB of RAM
> Top Sites and Cover Flow on Mac OS X Tiger require a Quartz-Extreme compatible video card.


See also Safari 4: Top Sites, Cover Flow features require compatible graphics card


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

1password does not work with this, btw.


----------



## GlassOnion (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm running it on a iBook G4 1.42 OS 15.5.6 without problem. First the installer gave me a ERROR_SEC message but it was OK after I updated the system with "Security Update 2009-001" install.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

matriculated said:


> 1password does not work with this, btw.


Here's the minor hack to get 1password to work with it. VERY easy to do:

Agile Web Solutions Support Forums - View Single Post - Safari 4 Developer Release

Note that instead of changing ver. to 526.12 use 5528.16


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

I hate the new tabs on Safari 4.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I like Safari 4 so far. Not sure if I love the new tabs either - but I think we're getting a sneak peek at what Snow Leopard's interface will look like (minus the fact that the scroll bar is still Aqua and now looks terribly out of place.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

The new tabs are quite different but I like them.


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

The tabs are like Google's Chrome tabs. Not sure if I like them here either. I hate that they're putting Coverflow into everything. Coverflow worked (and looked) best when it was a standalone program before Apple bought the tech. Sure it's neat at first but I don't use it at all anymore.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I definitely see the influence of Chrome with the new tabs. And that's good. A competitive browser marketplace means that good ideas spread quickly. 

Installation note: Safari 4 beta will crash every time to try to run it if you had previously installed Glims and had forgotten to remove it. 

Unlike me, the rest of you folks are smart and probably knew that already ...but it bears repeating.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

UI-wise.. I'm not too sure. I use windows more than I use tabs so not a big deal on the Mac side. On the Windows side, kinda wonky having:

tab grapple thing to move it + (new tab) + (the three windows minimize/maximize/close)


The main bar itself... Now the add bookmark + url bar + reload/stop/spinner + google search bar are ONE piece only, so way less customization available than before. Seems the spinner/reload/stop button has replaced the orange snapback arrow that was in its place before? Weird...


I like the rest, so far.

Patrix.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

matriculated said:


> 1password does not work with this, btw.


1Password is designed to not run on newer versions of Safari because it is an Input Manager hack that is prone to being easily broken in upgrades. Therefore you either have to (as detailed in a post above this one) tell it to accept the new version or wait for an update.

Additionally for those who are curious, the WebKit nightlies play nice with Safari 4.

For me personally the sole reason to upgrade would be the SPEED. (Not really noticeable if you use the WebKit nightlies or the private betas but significant compared to Safari 3). However a great deal of the new features don't impress me. The new iPhone space saving reload/stop button in the URL bar is okay, but CoverFlow? Holy fetish Batman. It's as useful as the Dock.

Conclusion: (Apologies to Pixar's The Invincibles) It looks like Google Chrome and Safari 3 got together and got BUSY.


----------



## MacBro (May 14, 2005)

*Windows Live Hotmail*

Cannot open my mail in windows live hotmail with Safari 4
Any ideas?
I can see the mail but when I click on the items in my mailbox nothing happens


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

Found this on Reddit to make the tabs behave like normal:

```
defaults write com.apple.Safari DebugSafari4TabBarIsOnTop -bool NO
```
Copy and paste that into a terminal window.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This is *not* WebKit Safari 4, it's an entirely different beast.

btw it's pretty similar on Windows (work. sigh. ) and kind of cool. It's hard not to like cover flow history and top sites, even if they'll hardly be used. Not thrilled about tabs at the top though.

.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Not thrilled about tabs at the top though.


I wasn't either at first, in fact I got a little lost from it. But liking them more now as they give me more screen real estate. Work all day long on a MacBook and every centimeter counts.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

1Password is still not working with the hack.

Any ideas?

I went Show Contents > Resources > SupportedBrowser.plist > Safari > MaxBundleVersion > replace with "5526.12"

Nothing has changed in safari.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC, I switched over to Safari 4 a few weeks ago, when you mentioned it in another thread. *This* Safari 4 appears to be a totally different beast... I'm still getting used to the new implementation of Tabs... (at least the keyboard shortcuts haven't changed).

M.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> 1Password is still not working with the hack.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Go to Safari -> View -> Customize Toolbar... and re-add the 1Password icon to the bar.


----------



## MacBro (May 14, 2005)

*Hotmail*

Is anyone having problems opening or managing mail in Windows Hotmail with Safari 4 beta?


----------



## alex wilson (Nov 1, 2006)

no problems with hotmail, seems to work fine. Is there any way to switch the tabs so theyre on the bottom again?


----------



## MacBro (May 14, 2005)

alex wilson said:


> no problems with hotmail, seems to work fine. Is there any way to switch the tabs so theyre on the bottom again?


Look for Options upper right corner of hotmail

Im using iMac G5 and cannot open my inbox in hotmail live


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Here are downloaders for Safari 3.x:

Safari 3.2.1 for Leopard

Safari 3.2.1 for Tiger

Safari 3.2.2 for Windows

Now that I found these I'm gonna install the beta.


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> Here are downloaders for Safari 3.x:
> 
> Safari 3.2.1 for Leopard
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I'm assuming that the uninstaller in the DMG restores the old Safari -- but better to be safe! Thanks!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

matriculated said:


> Hmmm. I'm assuming that the uninstaller in the DMG restores the old Safari -- but better to be safe! Thanks!


Yeah I mounted the disk image after I posted and saw the uninstaller there. Dont know if it restores 3.x but at least we're assured either way.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, it seems faster.

I'll see if I get used to the positioning of the tabs.

One major bummer re tabs is that you can't rearrange them tptptptp

I was hoping that the big screenshot of open browser windows meant you could Exposé tabbed browser windows. THAT would be pretty helpful. But alas...


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> Well, it seems faster.
> 
> One major bummer re tabs is that you can't rearrange them tptptptp


How can't you rearrange them? Upper right corner of the tab.. click, drag across voila.. rearranged


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Garry said:


> How can't you rearrange them? Upper right corner of the tab.. click, drag across voila.. rearranged


Oh THANK YOU  I was grabbing them from the middle like Safari 3.x. The significance of the resize lines on the tabs (usually bottom-right of windows) did not dawn on me that they would be grab areas to resort tabs.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

*can't open hotmail "Can't select a e-mail"*



MacBro said:


> Is anyone having problems opening or managing mail in Windows Hotmail with Safari 4 beta?


Same here.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

kevkwas said:


> Same here.


Same here. But Safari 3 and Webkit 4 already killed Hotmail for me. Then it died in Firefox. I resort now to using Opera for Hotmail and a few things stopped working there as well.

Safari 4 Windows kills Hotmail also.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

well this just sucks, Safari 4 won't even open for me!


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

*Firefox is working for me. "newest version" 3.0.6*



HowEver said:


> Same here. But Safari 3 and Webkit 4 already killed Hotmail for me. Then it died in Firefox. I resort now to using Opera for Hotmail and a few things stopped working there as well.
> 
> Safari 4 Windows kills Hotmail also.




kevkwas


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> Oh THANK YOU  I was grabbing them from the middle like Safari 3.x. The significance of the resize lines on the tabs (usually bottom-right of windows) did not dawn on me that they would be grab areas to resort tabs.


No problem. 

I read somewhere else that people don't like having to click on the tabs to change which one is active, I guess they haven't heard of the cmd+shift+arrow Keys feature.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hotmail works fine for me on 3 and 4


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Garry said:


> No problem.
> 
> I read somewhere else that people don't like having to click on the tabs to change which one is active, I guess they haven't heard of the cmd+shift+arrow Keys feature.


Maybe... but if they're complaining as of the Beta maybe they did use the keys in 3 and they're encountering a problem in 4. Those keys certainly still work in 4 for me.


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

matriculated said:


> Found this on Reddit to make the tabs behave like normal:
> 
> ```
> defaults write com.apple.Safari DebugSafari4TabBarIsOnTop -bool NO
> ...


Thank You!

Did Safari 4 get rid of the blue progress bar?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

motoyen said:


> Thank You!
> 
> Did Safari 4 get rid of the blue progress bar?


Yes, we now have the spinning progress circle.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

greensuperman32 said:


> well this just sucks, Safari 4 won't even open for me!


Make sure to remove any extension you might have installed (input managers or SIMBL), I had to get rid of Glims in order to run this beta. 



Adrian said:


> Yes, we now have the spinning progress circle.


Spinning progress which triples up as reload/stop button....


Patrix.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

darkscot said:


> Go to Safari -> View -> Customize Toolbar... and re-add the 1Password icon to the bar.


I don't see the 1P icon in there?

Could you provide further assistance please?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> I don't see the 1P icon in there?
> 
> Could you provide further assistance please?


Note that instead of changing ver. to 5526.12 *use 5528.16*


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

1Password is working fine for me. They just released a version a few hours ago. 

Wow, brand new Safari, ultra fast! :clap:


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

If you can't fix Safari and 1P compatibility yourself, you can download this simple automator from here Simple fix for 1Password & Safari 4 | /dev/random

I just did it and it is fine!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> Yes, we now have the spinning progress circle.


I preferred the bar myself


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

The speed bump for me is simply incredible! :clap:


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> I preferred the bar myself


Indeed.

Cover flow is fantastic. I have my top 12 sites readily available when I log in. Essentially, I have 12 home pages. 


The speed is quite noticeable!


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

I think Apple is lying. Do they really expect us to believe this is a BETA????


In a world where most "releases" are below-beta in quality, performance and stability..... I'm confused!


Patrix.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I had to delete "ConciergeLoader" from harddrive/Library/InputManagers to get Safari 4 for Leopard to work.

Hope this helps someone else, it took me a while to figure this out.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Web Application feature....... Not!*

Missing from this Beta, but was in the Alphas, is the ability to Save a page as a "Web Application" - a stand alone browser for a specific site. I used this at the end of last season for Formula 1 live timing, a Java application, that follows a race lap by lap. Running it in its own window while doing other things meant that occasionally I would change the page in that windo accidentlly and have to restart the 'timing' - in a Web Application the timing stayed open/running and I could flip to it without accidentally dumping it. Work for the bank too when I had banking to do while running other web research and such...


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm pretty floored by this. I love it!
It did crash on me when I was updating my blog (about my initial Safari 4 impressions ) in Wordpress 2.7.1 though


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> I preferred the bar myself



Me too. I find the spinny circle a lot less telling.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

My initial impressions:

1) I like the way the tabs look. As was noted, I now get a little more screen real estate with the tabs being shifted to the title bar.

2) I really miss the blue progress bar. Am I correct in saying that Safari is now the only mainstream web browser that does not have such a progress indicator? The spinny circle really doesn't do it for me, as it gives me no indication of how far along I am in the loading of the page.

3) I'm still having the same hang issues I had before. Frequently Safari will hang and then result in a spinning beach ball (pinwheel) if I start to scroll down before the entire page has loaded. This never happened to me before the last Safari 3.x update and now it continues in Safari 4. I'm wondering if its an issue with my new MacBook.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

darkscot said:


> I wasn't either at first, in fact I got a little lost from it. But liking them more now as they give me more screen real estate. Work all day long on a MacBook and every centimeter counts.


So, here's a fix to put tabs back where they were--and, you get titles <title> back at the top as a result.

Enter this in Terminal*
defaults write com.apple.Safari DebugSafari4TabBarIsOnTop -bool NO

*warning: use Terminal at your own risk.


----------



## alex wilson (Nov 1, 2006)

THANK YOU. I wasnt feelin' the new tab setup.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> To restore the blue progress bar. open Terminal and type these 2 commands.
> 
> defaults write com.apple.Safari DebugSafari4IncludeToolbarRedesign -bool NO
> 
> ...





> Set Your Own Top Sites
> Open up a tab with Top Sites and then in a new window open the page you want. Pull up the window with Top Sites open and lick Edit. Then drag that the website image (to the left in the address bar) into the Top Sites and drop it there. Then click the Pin and it will lock it on. The Close or Pin sign will not appear at first but once you restart Top Sites it should be there.
> _____





> I found a way to do this tweaking using Safari menu! It requires replacing a single file and no Terminal hassle.
> Here are instructions:
> pointum : Secret Safari 4 Tweaks Menu


Source: Safari 4 Tips and Tricks - Mac Forums


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

What is the best way to backup Safari 3.2.1 before installing Safari 4? Just drag the App into another place? Download 3.2.1 install and run it to replace 4?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

csonni said:


> What is the best way to backup Safari 3.2.1 before installing Safari 4? Just drag the App into another place? Download 3.2.1 install and run it to replace 4?


If you're using Time Machine, don't even worry about it. Retain the Safari 4 uninstaller that the Safari 4 dmg provides, then restore Safari from your TM backup.

If you're not using TM, you are OF COURSE using some other backup strategy, and the advice is the same: retain the uninstaller, and restore Safari 3.x from your backup (which you will need to retain until you're sure Safari 4 works out for you).


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Safari 4 Hidden Preferences - Random Genius - nicely prepared page. Note that further beta versions or final release versions may well break these. 


> Having a quick poke through the new Safari binary yields the following strings:
> 
> $ strings /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari | grep DebugSafari4
> DebugSafari4TabBarIsOnTop
> ...


There is a mod to the Safari menu that give menu control to these features. See:pointum : Secret Safari 4 Tweaks Menu


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Actually, the Safari Beta 4 Uninstaller puts back Safari 3, no problem, at least it did for me. (I'm back on the full Beta 4 now.)

Backup anyways, but this time Apple built in the backup.



darkscot said:


> I wasn't either at first, in fact I got a little lost from it. But liking them more now as they give me more screen real estate. Work all day long on a MacBook and every centimeter counts.





chas_m said:


> If you're using Time Machine, don't even worry about it. Retain the Safari 4 uninstaller that the Safari 4 dmg provides, then restore Safari from your TM backup.
> 
> If you're not using TM, you are OF COURSE using some other backup strategy, and the advice is the same: retain the uninstaller, and restore Safari 3.x from your backup (which you will need to retain until you're sure Safari 4 works out for you).


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

chas_m said:


> If you're using Time Machine, don't even worry about it.....


If you're using TM, worry a lot if it is your only backup strategy. There are all sorts of issues posted around the net.... Look at Apple support forums and the macosxhints forum area.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

By restore, you mean dragging the app back? I use SuperDuper but have never had to restore anything, yet. If simply uninstalling 4 will bring back 3, then there is no worry. Can someone verify if this indeed works?


----------



## crazy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ugh. I can't even get it to launch.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

csonni said:


> By restore, you mean dragging the app back? I use SuperDuper but have never had to restore anything, yet. If simply uninstalling 4 will bring back 3, then there is no worry. Can someone verify if this indeed works?


Yes, I've done it, see a couple of posts above yours.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, I'm going back to 3. I'm getting too many dead clicks or unresponsive web pages on several sites. This probably relates to people having trouble with Hotmail, and I spoke too soon in my previous post about that. I could log into Hotmail but all links seemed dead. The cursor would change to the finger over a link but nothing would happen when clicking.

I don;t know what the issue is because I'm not a web code dude. Some sites are fine (like ehMac) others are not.


----------



## MacBro (May 14, 2005)

*Some links dead*

Exactly Macaholic
I reverted back to Safari 3.2.1 because hotmail and some other sites were unresponsive. (probably some microsoft hick-up)
No problems with uninstall 
Great speed enhancement with Safari 4. I will see how it continues to develop over the next few weeks.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I am trying it on my work laptop (Windows XP) - will try it on my MacBook when I get back to Burlington on the weekend.

I am unable to find any buttons to stop loading a page or to reload a page. Am I just blind and stupid or is there no way to have this functionality?

BTW, I hate the tabs too. I prefer them more visible even at the cost of a few millimetres of real-estate.

2nd BTW, at least on Windows I see no problem with clicking on any part of the top section where the tabs are and being able to drag the whole window anywhere. i think someone mentioned that they have to try and locate the small free area to be able to do that?

Can't wait to get home and try it on the MacBook!

Cheers


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

tilt said:


> I am unable to find any buttons to stop loading a page or to reload a page. Am I just blind and stupid or is there no way to have this functionality?


Referring to the right hand end of the address slot -

When page is loading, if you slide the cursor over the revolving gear it turns into an"X", click on that to stop a page load
When page on fully loaded, click on the circular arrow to reload


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

rgray said:


> Missing from this Beta, but was in the Alphas, is the ability to Save a page as a "Web Application" - a stand alone browser for a specific site.


Save as... Web Application is a "feature" being saved/touted for Snow Leopard, AFAIK. Could be a reason for it's non-inclusion in the Public Safari Beta.

Snow Leopard screenshots emerge, reveal Web App functionality - Engadget


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Save as... Web Application is a "feature" being saved/touted for Snow Leopard, AFAIK.


Could be.... But it was bloody handy especially for pages running live monitoring type Java applications like race live timing.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It impacts Mail as well disabling several plug ins notably Spamsieve = non starter for me and bear to disable as it litters.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Well, if it mucks up SpamSieve then I'll be hanging on to S3. Thanks for the info, MacDoc.

Btw everybody, I came across this site, somehow, today, listing ways of enabling hidden preferences. (I haven't read everything in this thread, so if that site's been mentioned already then ... zzzzzz)


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I just installed S4 and was greeted with a black Welcome window. I notice that it is a bit speedier, but I definitely don't like the tabs at the top.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

rgray said:


> Referring to the right hand end of the address slot -
> 
> When page is loading, if you slide the cursor over the revolving gear it turns into an"X", click on that to stop a page load
> When page on fully loaded, click on the circular arrow to reload


Thank you. I should have noticed it myself!

Cheers


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Impressions so far:

Things I Love:
* The "12 home pages" montage. HANDY & slick.
* The speed. Wow.
* 1Password continues to work. Yay.
* Just found out about the "zoom" feature courtesy Mr. Mayor. For older eyes this is going to be HUGE news (pun intended!).

Things I Don't Love:
* The size of the tabs. I don't mind them on top (though I think I prefer them on bottom, but change is good sometimes), but they look funny if you don't have half-a-dozen open.
* My adblockers no longer work (I'm just using a stylesheet to block the obnoxious flash ads for now).
* Loss of the "blue progress bar." I prefer it, though I admit that with this speed, it's not as much of an issue as it could have been.

Hasn't interfered with my Mail or anything like that, so I'm keeping it.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Impressions so far:
> 
> Things I Love:
> * The "12 home pages" montage. HANDY & slick.
> ...


Agreed with everything and it doesnt harm my mail. However my Bowtie iTunes app seemed to look funky at late, hmmmm. Safari 4 FTW!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I got an email today from Bank of Montreal that my account had been deleted, and I needed to click on a link to update my information quickly. 

Went to click on Junk Mail, but then thought I could try out new anti-phishing feature. Clicked the link and sure enough:


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Went to click on Junk Mail, but then thought I could try out new anti-phishing feature. Clicked the link and sure enough:


That was working in Safari 3.2.1 just for the record. 

24 hours later, I'm definitely leaning against the tab change and the "busy wheel" idea, but LOVING the "wall o web" and the zoom. I note with interest that MacPilot's latest update, out today, promises Safari 4 features. Can't wait to try that out.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

For Mac Pilot users, there is a new update release which may allow for certain changes in Safari 4. You might want to check it out.
Oops. I didn't see your post.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

Well Safari 4 beta worked great till this afternoon, now it start crashing and keeps asking me to relaunch or report to apple, which I did, now I'm back to the old version.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Not sure if this is related, but since yesterday or the day before (either way it was after installing the beta), my currency converter in dashboard is mixed up between Canadian dollars and Brunei dollars. Basically if I want to know something's value in CAD I need to select Brunei dollars....

Does that happen to anyone else?

Patrix.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

patrix said:


> Not sure if this is related, but since yesterday or the day before (either way it was after installing the beta), my currency converter in dashboard is mixed up between Canadian dollars and Brunei dollars. Basically if I want to know something's value in CAD I need to select Brunei dollars....


Heh. That's a rip-off.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

patrix said:


> Not sure if this is related, but since yesterday or the day before (either way it was after installing the beta), my currency converter in dashboard is mixed up between Canadian dollars and Brunei dollars. Basically if I want to know something's value in CAD I need to select Brunei dollars....
> 
> Does that happen to anyone else?
> 
> Patrix.


Not related to Safari 4 - there is a tip today over at macosxhints.com regarding some errors in the currency converter and also a discussion in their forum section.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

rgray said:


> Not related to Safari 4 - there is a tip today over at macosxhints.com regarding some errors in the currency converter and also a discussion in their forum section.


Whoa thanks! I've been on 10.5.6 for a while though, not sure why I never noticed it before. And yes I use the widget almost daily for currency conversion, so I woulda noticed it before I think... Either way, the Hint worked perfectly, and I thank you for pointing me in the right direction!

Patrix.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

patrix said:


> Not sure if this is related, but since yesterday or the day before (either way it was after installing the beta), my currency converter in dashboard is mixed up between Canadian dollars and Brunei dollars. Basically if I want to know something's value in CAD I need to select Brunei dollars....
> 
> Does that happen to anyone else?
> 
> Patrix.


Mine went to Chilean Pesos. I'm not kidding


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

rgray said:


> Not related to Safari 4 - there is a tip today over at macosxhints.com regarding some errors in the currency converter and also a discussion in their forum section.


Ooh, thanks for that! I just noticed this today, had to do some US-Canada currency conversions and noticed they were wrong.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm starting to have problems with Safari now, with broken up pages, text lined out, etc. Very frustrating since I like the new Safari so much. Beta, sigh...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

imachungry said:


> I'm starting to have problems with Safari now, with broken up pages, text lined out, etc. Very frustrating since I like the new Safari so much. Beta, sigh...


Au contraire, the beta is running beautifully for me. I find I like the tabs at the top and appreciate the few pixels of extra screen real estate (MBA). The tabs-at-top wasn't in the alphas, so I took the approach of not being xenophobic and trying it.

There is an interesting, reasoned discussion of the S4b features by Dan Frakes at Safari?s new tabs: Good or bad? | E-mail and Internet | Editors' Notes | Macworld.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Safari Beta smooth as silk and issue free on my MBP.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Reinstalled the adblockers and voila, they work! Schweeet!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Safari is beautiful for me! 

I even have HotSpot Shield working and have all those annoying ads turned off. Watched an episode of Family guy last night and everything was fine.

I've noticed that Safari4 loads pages differently. It loads them more like Camino. All these lines pop up until all the images load.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I still haven't made up my mind about the new tabs. I like that it saves space but I keep looking for them in their old location. Might take some getting used to. Really am enjoying the speed boost overall.



chas_m said:


> Reinstalled the adblockers and voila, they work! Schweeet!


@chas_m: Cool. :clap: Which adblocker do you use? I didn't realize there was one for Safari.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I tried to buy an eBook from Fictionwise last night and their site kept bouncing me around in circles and I couldn't complete the purchase even though I went through the whole PayPal thing and so on. PayPal didn't charge me so something on Fictionwise is borked when using Safari 4.

Finally switched to Fusion and IE in WinXP and the purchase went through without a hitch.

I've written to Fictionwise about the problem. 

I didn't try other browsers on the Mac side to see if they work.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

IE on XP. Ouch.
You know you've hit rock-bottom in site design when that's what users have to resort to.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

winwintoo said:


> I tried to buy an eBook from Fictionwise last night and their site kept bouncing me around in circles and I couldn't complete the purchase even though I went through the whole PayPal thing and so on. PayPal didn't charge me so something on Fictionwise is borked when using Safari 4.
> 
> Finally switched to Fusion and IE in WinXP and the purchase went through without a hitch.
> 
> ...


Safari 4 wouldn't let me deposit an EMT also. Ffox saved the day. No biggie.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Autofill in S4B is now providing me with pre-quoted (or, simply, quoted) text to reply to whenever I hit the reply button! Even if it's from another _thread_ that I quoted before, and I'm just hitting reply in a thread, not the quote button.

.

But I did (it seems) solve the Hotmail fiasco: enabled the Developer menu in Preferences, then User Agent > Firefox Mac 1.5 ! No other user agent would work. Let's see how long that lasts. Deliberate dig at Microsoft by Apple??

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Also under the "Develop" menu*



HowEver said:


> But I did (it seems) solve the Hotmail fiasco: enabled the Developer menu in Preferences, then User Agent > Firefox Mac 1.5 ! No other user agent would work.


I have found user agents in the past to be relatively ineffective. Just above the User Agent item on the Develop menu is Open Page With







If you have other browsers loaded on your computer, when you select Open Page With, a submenu drops down with a line item for each. Select it and go to the same page in whatever browser you select.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Quiddle.net reports finding a new pie chart progress indicator.








Description and instructions are at Quiddle - A New Safari Progress Indicator.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

rgray said:


> Quiddle.net reports finding a new pie chart progress indicator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats great! I've now got it half and half. That makes me happy


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

rgray said:


> Quiddle.net reports finding a new pie chart progress indicator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's not new, I used it 2 years ago in Safari 3... Went back to the blue bar after a while cuz it was just easier to spot. But now between the little spinner and this, I might go back to the pie chart lol.. 

Patrix.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Autofill in S4B is now providing me with pre-quoted (or, simply, quoted) text to reply to whenever I hit the reply button!


That's odd, it's certainly not doing that here. Try UNchecking the autofill preference "other forms" if it's turned on.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

48 hour followup: my biggest complaint now is that I can't seem to reliably "pin" the last spot in the 12 "home pages" array. All the others stay as I set them, but the last spot seems very determined to change. I'll pin the URL I want there, quit Safari4beta, open it again, and my final URL is gone, replaced by something I've visited more often. Grrr.


----------



## Cor roC (Jun 20, 2007)

Does anyone know hotkeys to switch tabs? and also, I think there was a hotkey to go "forwards and backwards" through the webpages you've been visiting? I can't find it in preferences


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

chas_m said:


> 48 hour followup: my biggest complaint now is that I can't seem to reliably "pin" the last spot in the 12 "home pages" array. All the others stay as I set them, but the last spot seems very determined to change. I'll pin the URL I want there, quit Safari4beta, open it again, and my final URL is gone, replaced by something I've visited more often. Grrr.


I agree. I think TopSites could be useful if there was more control - that is, if it could be set up like a visual Bookmarks Bar. Sites that are most important are not necessarily the ones I go to mo I'd probably use it a lot like that. Best info I have so far on editing it comes from First Look: Safari 4 Beta | E-mail and Internet | Macworld.


> you can also add your own sites to Top Sites. Just open two Safari windows, one showing the Top Sites page, and one showing the page you’d like to add to Top Sites. In the Top Sites window, click the Edit button. In the other window, just drag the want-to-add site’s icon (to the left of its address in the URL bar) into the Top Sites window. Drag it exactly where you’d like it to appear, then drop. When you drop the dragged icon, the site will be added to your Top Sites page.


But you are probably already aware of that......


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

rgray said:


> But you are probably already aware of that......


Works for all but the last slot.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

OK, after trying it out on WinXP at work the whole of last week, I came home on the weekend and installed it on my MacBook.

WinXP:
-----

1. Do not like the tabs on top, looks weird.

2. Do not like the fact that after gaining some pixels because of the tabs on top I have to lose them again because the Top Sites and Bookmarks have to be on a separate bar. Wish they could stay on the same line as the URL bar or Tab bar or something like that. Because of this I cannot use the Top Sites feature or bookmarks feature (I hid the bar to regain the extra line). This is the same issue I have on the Mac too.

3. Top sites does not seem to work properly for me. Safari does not seem to remember the sites quickly enough. I have to visit them a few times to get the to display on the "wall of web".

4. I think I prefer Firefox or IE 7 on WinXP.

Mac:
---
1. Absolutely love it except for the following.

2. Hate the loss of the Blue progress bar. I liked it. I do not like the spinning gear that also double as the stop-loading and reload button. Prefer a standalone button like the old Safari.

3. Top Sites works perfectly except like I said I never use it because I would rather have the extra line of web page than the bookmarks bar.

Anyway, this i just s first impression. I have not tried it on banking websites or stuff like that, plus I do not use it as comprehensively as some of you here do, so my feedback would be pretty basic.

Cheers


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I love it, More since my 1 Password works with it now,
1 Password just came out with version 2.9.9 for Safari 4


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Damn...Just noticed,
There's no reload button on the browser menu.

I have to refresh the pages manually using the "View" menu.

Also there is no "refresh button" in the menu bar set options.

That's a major bug to me.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

dolawren said:


> Damn...Just noticed,
> There's no reload button on the browser menu.
> 
> I have to refresh the pages manually using the "View" menu.
> ...


Look in the far right of the URL field


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

A pretty picture outdoes my words every time. I hope you didn't use a permanent marker for that, rgray


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

darkscot said:


> Look in the far right of the URL field





rgray said:


> View attachment 7366


Who'd have thunk it, That is just not very obvious is it.

Thanks


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

No it's not, i keep catching myself going to the other side as I switch back and forth from Ffox all the time.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I hate that the tabs are at the top...further to travel to close and switch tabs... where is the hot ket to move back and forth between tabs... what is the the chinese hat key? Not sure of a better way to explain it...


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I hate that the tabs are at the top...further to travel to close and switch tabs... where is the hot ket to move back and forth between tabs... what is the the chinese hat key? Not sure of a better way to explain it...


Apple (Command) plus Shift plus Arrow keys (left & right)


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

Shortcut to move between tabs is  + Shift + } (squigly bracket is above the square one "]" )
I guess  + ] or [ goes back and forward too, just realized that. I always used  + Left or Right Arrow


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

They both work.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks.. I tried that early and got nothin'.. it's fine now which means I'm an idiot...


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

In case anyone is looking for a way to mix 'n match (TM?) the old and new styles there is Safari 4 Buddy (swoon dot net - software). (Courtesy of MacWorld magazine)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I finally got sick of the memory drain of Safari 4,
Even with 2 gb's of Ram, Safari 4 is still way too slow.

I've uninstalled it and gone back to Safari 3.2.1

:clap:


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I've noticed as of late that Safari 4 has been choking on certain web sites, such as cbs.com. I get the spinning beachball everytime before I can start scrolling the page. Not so with Firefox.


----------



## MacBro (May 14, 2005)

*Hotmail now working with Safari 4*

All of a sudden all my hotmail functions are now working with the Safari 4 public beta.
Previously I had to open with developers window and launch Firefox.

Nice!:clap:


----------

